
Canadian Government Earmarks Nearly $1.9B for Culture and the Arts - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7272520/canadian-government-earmarks-nearly-19-billion-for-culture-and-the-arts-in-new
======
gravypod
Why would they do this? I personally don't feel comfortable with government
controlling what "art" is profitable.

That's not the kind of world I'd like to live in.

